# Amazon video download no longer available for Roamio's



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazon has removed support for downloading videos to Roamio's, though you can still download to Premiere's and older HD's and Series 3. I'm not sure when this happened but as of now us Roamio owners are out of luck. I'm trying to get a refund for 2 videos I purchased only to find that I can no longer download to my Roamio.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Using a browser login to amazon.com account and push the videos to your Roamio from there. That's always been a better/easier way to do it anyway.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

And possibly your Roamio just somehow got unlinked (registered, whatever) from your Amazon acct.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

sbq said:


> Amazon has removed support for downloading videos to Roamio's, though you can still download to Premiere's and older HD's and Series 3. I'm not sure when this happened but as of now us Roamio owners are out of luck. I'm trying to get a refund for 2 videos I purchased only to find that I can no longer download to my Roamio.


I had no problems ordering and downloading a video from Amazon to my Roamio. Sounds like a problem with your account; I've had to unlink and link TiVos before to get them to work.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

dlfl said:


> And possibly your Roamio just somehow got unlinked (registered, whatever) from your Amazon acct.


when I looked at approved devices to link to the Roamio was not listed, only Premiere's and down.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Using a browser login to amazon.com account and push the videos to your Roamio from there. That's always been a better/easier way to do it anyway.


This is exactly what I always do. What I'm saying is that the list of available devices to link to your account no longer includes the Roamio.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

sbq said:


> This is exactly what I always do. What I'm saying is that the list of available devices to link to your account no longer includes the Roamio.


And i'm saying you're wrong when you say "your account" (at least to me). My Roamio appears and can have things downloaded to it fine. It is only your account that is screwed up, as far as I know.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Both of my Roamios are still listed on my Amazon instant video account. And show up as an option to download.

I was hoping that the OPs comments might have beena precursor to Amazon Prime Streaming coming the Roamio.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

I went to the Amazon instant video app on the Tivo and tried to purchase a video through that, and it had me re-register my device, then allowed me to purchase the video and download it. I went to my Amazon account on my computer and my Roamio now shows up as a download device (again), though if you go to the list of allowed devices it still doesn't show up.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

sbq said:


> I went to the Amazon instant video app on the Tivo and tried to purchase a video through that, and it had me re-register my device, then allowed me to purchase the video and download it. I went to my Amazon account on my computer and my Roamio now shows up as a download device (again), though if you go to the list of allowed devices it still doesn't show up.


Sounds like a complaint for Amazon.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

sbq said:


> though if you go to the list of allowed devices it still doesn't show up.


It looked like that list of Tivos hasn't been updated since 2010, but below is a new addition for Amazon Fire.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Just checked mine, went to Amazon and selected refresh and all my Tivo's show up including the three Roamios I have. Amazon support has been good as I had a couple HD movie purchases that I consumed my download on one particular one that I had to get exchanged under warranty and after contacting their customer support they enabled more downloads of my missing movie purchases.

Amazon never updated their supported Tivo list to show the latest series 5 but it all still works. Despite they down't show Roamio as under their support Tivos, it's there.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> And i'm saying you're wrong when you say "your account" (at least to me). My Roamio appears and can have things downloaded to it fine. It is only your account that is screwed up, as far as I know.


Crispy, we meet again. We were just in the router/monopoly discussion.

I am having the same problem as others here. I very rarely download from Amazon but I just did tonight. When I tried to download to Tivo, my Amazon account only showed four older units, two series 2 and two series 3.

When I tried to add the Roamio, the list of available Tivo devices did not show any Roamios., in fact the newest Tivo device listed was a model made in 2010.

I have seen a few people here mention "pushing" a recording to a Roamio, but I don't follow how to do that.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You just have to DE-Register your Tivos and RE-Register in your Amazon devices page. It should then ask you to login to your Tivo.com account, and that's it.

To push an Amazon purchased or rented video, you just go to your Video Library and when you go to play, and there would be a pulldown for you to send to your Tivo (pushing).


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Crispy, we meet again. We were just in the router/monopoly discussion.
> 
> I am having the same problem as others here. I very rarely download from Amazon but I just did tonight. When I tried to download to Tivo, my Amazon account only showed four older units, two series 2 and two series 3.
> 
> ...


I believe it's a broweser refresh issue, if you click the update my TiVo it nevers shows any changes until you refresh the entire page or select the refresh in a new tab. This method always has worked for me using Chrome.

Yes there is is Amazon issue buts it's their webpage refresh, not their lack of supporting Roamios, unblinking and linking your TiVo account has the same effect but just takes longer.

Once your list is refreshed, all your TiVos appear as a choice to download/push to. This was the based on my contact with Amazon support as they were the ones who described to me how to update your registered TiVos and pointed out their webpage had this refresh issue.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> You just have to DE-Register your Tivos and RE-Register in your Amazon devices page. It should then ask you to login to your Tivo.com account, and that's it.


Yes, I've had to do this a number of times over the years with Amazon. What also works at times is to go to the TiVo that doesn't have access, and "buy" an Amazon video from there (I always use a free one from the bottom of their lists for this purpose). You then will have to go through the login procedure there (typing the passwords for both Amazon and TiVo, a TiVo slide remote helps!) and then you're set.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, I've had to do this a number of times over the years with Amazon. What also works at times is to go to the TiVo that doesn't have access, and "buy" an Amazon video from there (I always use a free one from the bottom of their lists for this purpose). You then will have to go through the login procedure there (typing the passwords for both Amazon and TiVo, a TiVo slide remote helps!) and then you're set.


I had to do that when I added my Roamio (Juliet )


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> You just have to DE-Register your Tivos and RE-Register in your Amazon devices page. It should then ask you to login to your Tivo.com account, and that's it.
> 
> To push an Amazon purchased or rented video, you just go to your Video Library and when you go to play, and there would be a pulldown for you to send to your Tivo (pushing).


As I said, I rarely if ever download anything from Amazon mainly because I despise dealing with their website.

Yesterday when I attempted to download the video, it failed, but while there I was able to see my four old Tivo devices listed but when I tried to add the Roamio, the newest model Tivo listed was from 2010.

When I looked again today under My Account, I clicked on Manage Your Content and Devices and saw this: You dont have any device registered. Buy a Kindle or a free Kindle reading app.

I then went back to my Video Library and clicked on the one that just failed to download. I clicked on Download and it showed my drop down menu of 4 old Tivos but today there was no option anywhere to Add a new device.

I wanted to try deregistering as a few suggest, but I cannot get to any page that allows me to do that even though I did see that option yesterday. At least today, the download to an older Tivo succeeded.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Just go back to that Amazon page with the list of Tivos and click on "Register" on any of the Tivos listed, it *does not matter* which model anyways. Once you are registered with your Tivo.com signin, that is all there is to do and then you can push to your Roamio.

I just had to Re-Register my Tivos myself and once it was done, there is a dropdown next to the "+ Download" option. This does not seem to show if the video is available on Prime Instant Video, such as when I tried with an episode of "Ice Road Truckers: Season 7", but there was a dropdown when I tried it on "Hunter: Season 4."


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Just go back to that Amazon page with the list of Tivos and click on "Register" on any of the Tivos listed, it *does not matter* which model anyways. Once you are registered with your Tivo.com signin, that is all there is to do and then you can push to your Roamio.
> 
> I just had to Re-Register my Tivos myself and once it was done, there is a dropdown next to the "+ Download" option. This does not seem to show if the video is available on Prime Instant Video, such as when I tried with an episode of "Ice Road Truckers: Season 7", but there was a dropdown when I tried it on "Hunter: Season 4."


I am unable to get to that page. The only way I can even see the Tivos listed is to choose a video from my library and click on download. Then it shows me the list of Tivos and my only option is to choose one to download to. There is no register option.

If I go to Manage my devices it tells me I have no devices registered.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

My Account - > scroll down to digital content portion, Your Video Library -> Settings -> Register button


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> My Account - > scroll down to digital content portion, Your Video Library -> Settings -> Register button


OK, that sent me in a new direction and I am there right now and it shows my 4 old Tivos. I clicked on Register your device and then on Tivo in a checklist of manufacturers. Then this list of Tivos:

DVR
Manufacturer and Model Year 
TiVo TCD746320 Premiere DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2010 
TiVo TCD748000 Premiere XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2010 
TiVo TCD658000 HD XL DVR (Prime Instant Video not available) 2008 
TiVo TCD652160 HD Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2007 
TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2006 
TiVo TCD648250B Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2006 
TiVo TCD649080 Series2 80-Hour Dual-Tuner Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2006 
TiVo TCD540080 Series 2 80-Hour Digital Video Recorder (Prime Instant Video not available) 2004


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There should be a register button to the right of each. I clicked on one of the Premiere Register button, even though I do not have a Premiere (only a S3HD and Roamio). After registering, the 2 Tivos showed as a download option.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> There should be a register button to the right of each. I clicked on one of the Premiere Register button, even though I do not have a Premiere (only a S3HD and Roamio). After registering, the 2 Tivos showed as a download option.


I did what you said and saw no change and no added device. I left the page and refollowed the directions you gave me at the beginning of this little chat session and when I got back to my devices page, I didn't even have to rename anything, Roamio was sitting there front and center.

Thanks for this little rapid fire session.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I'm having a similar issue. My Roamio is listed as Registered, however, if I select Amazon Video on the Roamio, it tells me that it cannot connect to Amazon and that I need to check my broadband connection. My connection is fine.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I just had the summer update download and Amazon is not listed anymore as a provider on the Roamio. It only lists Netflix and YouTube now.

- Merg


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

The Merg said:


> I just had the summer update download and Amazon is not listed anymore as a provider on the Roamio. It only lists Netflix and YouTube now.


Is it set as one of the enabled video sources in settings?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Well, I just had the summer update download and Amazon is not listed anymore as a provider on the Roamio. It only lists Netflix and YouTube now.
> 
> - Merg


That's "normal" as in being something flacky with the update, if you go to find content from the first TiVo menu you should see Amazon.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

elborak said:


> Is it set as one of the enabled video sources in settings?


I have the same issue, no Amazon listing. I went to Settings and found nothing about 'enabled' video sources anywhere.

The full path is Settings/Channels/My Video Providers and there you can select the providers you want, including Amazon.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tangent: I just got a Roamio. Back with Tivo again after a few years. I went to the Amazon app and couldn't believe that it is the same app as in the SEries 2!!!!

I was shocked. ...unless I'm missing something and am supposed to download a new app.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, after a little while, Amazon showed back up on the Roamio. However, I now see that it is not present on my Mini and my Mini displays AOL On as a Video Provider. Not sure where that came from and it does not seem that the Mini has the ability to update the Channel List (or Video Providers). There is no option for Channels under Settings on the Mini.

- Merg


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is no Amazon app on the Mini because the app still requires downloads to watch content. And the Mini doesn't have any storage. And of course you also can't stream Amazon downloaded content from the Host Tivo either. That is the main reason I hope they eventually add an Amazon streaming app to the Minis and other Tivos.

The Minis get the channel list from the host TiVo.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> There is no Amazon app on the Mini because the app still requires downloads to watch content. And the Mini doesn't have any storage. And of course you also can't stream Amazon downloaded content from the Host Tivo either. That is the main reason I hope they eventually add an Amazon streaming app to the Minis and other Tivos.
> 
> The Minis get the channel list from the host TiVo.


Any idea where this AOL On is coming from then? I don't see it on the Roamio and it is not an option on the Video Sources.

- Merg


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought the AOL thing is on both the Roamio and Mini?


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I thought the AOL thing is on both the Roamio and Mini?


I only see it on my Mini and it is not listed in the Video Provider settings on the Roamio.

- Merg


----------



## ermax (Mar 11, 2005)

It looks like Romios made after Jan 1 2014 don't support Amazon. You can read about it here:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/253/kw/amazon

Does anyone know if there are plans to bring it back? I was a big TiVo supporter back in the old DirecTiVo days but when DirecTV ditched it I had to go. Well now I am ditching DTV and switching to Comcast and just got a TiVo Romio. I must say that so far I am not that impressed. The UI is 75% SD. It's 2014 and the UI still has this much SD in it? Come on. Now I find out that Amazon doesn't work with it even though this was a big selling point for me. When DTV first dropped TiVo I was hugely disappointed. But DTV very steadily improved their product. Now it looks like TiVo has some catching up to do and I never thought I would say that.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

ermax said:


> It looks like Romios made after Jan 1 2014 don't support Amazon. You can read about it here:
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/253/kw/amazon
> 
> Does anyone know if there are plans to bring it back? I was a big TiVo supporter back in the old DirecTiVo days but when DirecTV ditched it I had to go. Well now I am ditching DTV and switching to Comcast and just got a TiVo Romio. I must say that so far I am not that impressed. The UI is 75% SD. It's 2014 and the UI still has this much SD in it? Come on. Now I find out that Amazon doesn't work with it even though this was a big selling point for me. When DTV first dropped TiVo I was hugely disappointed. But DTV very steadily improved their product. Now it looks like TiVo has some catching up to do and I never thought I would say that.


That's new! I suppose that would explain a lot of more reports that Amazon was missing from some people's boxes. I'm curious if one still linked their newer Roamio though Amazon online and had the content pushed to them.

Does anyone have any info on this FCC rule change and how/why it's only effects new Tivo's shipped after the first of this year??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

This was just taken straight off my Roamio basic, and it shows Amazon.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

eboydog said:


> That's new! I suppose that would explain a lot of more reports that Amazon was missing from some people's boxes. I'm curious if one still linked their newer Roamio though Amazon online and had the content pushed to them.


Not sure when my Roamio Pro was made but I bought it in February and that worked for me. In this same string, go back to note (07-26-2014, 12:52 AM #18) through note #24 between me and ThaBtO. We were both on line at the same time and it was like a chat session with quick responses back and forth.

I followed his instructions note by note and I can now access Amazon via my Roamio Pro.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

eboydog said:


> That's new! I suppose that would explain a lot of more reports that Amazon was missing from some people's boxes. I'm curious if one still linked their newer Roamio though Amazon online and had the content pushed to them.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this FCC rule change and how/why it's only effects new Tivo's shipped after the first of this year??


Maybe this?

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/display-captioning-equipment-used-view-video-programming


----------



## ermax (Mar 11, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> This was just taken straight off my Roamio basic, and it shows Amazon.


I see amazon on my menu but it doesn't work. It says it isn't activated although I already went through activation and linked my amazon account with my TiVo account.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Merg said:


> I only see it on my Mini and it is not listed in the Video Provider settings on the Roamio.
> 
> - Merg


I just looked at my Roamio Basic and Roamio Pro. AOL On is on both of those TiVos as well as my three Minis.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/display-captioning-equipment-used-view-video-programming


I didn't know Amazon downloads didn't support close captions? That weird, I never noticed but that's not right to disable a service just on that account isn't it? I totally understand the need to assist those with disabilities as I'm disabled myself but jeez!


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

eboydog said:


> I didn't know Amazon downloads didn't support close captions? That weird, I never noticed but that's not right to disable a service just on that account isn't it? I totally understand the need to assist those with disabilities as I'm disabled myself but jeez!


Just another reason I NEVER deal with Amazon except as a last resort.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I just looked at my Roamio Basic and Roamio Pro. AOL On is on both of those TiVos as well as my three Minis.


It's on there as in it is just there or it is listed in the settings for Video Sources for you to remove it?

I actually do not see it on my Roamio. I only see it on my Mini.

- Merg


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> This was just taken straight off my Roamio basic, and it shows Amazon.


My 3 tivos all have amazon and they all work.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw the following post and thought it was odd, but now it makes sense.



gtrogue said:


> I got my Roamio yesterday and the Amazon logo on the box was covered over with a black sticker.
> Maybe Amazon is going to go away completely on Tivo.


Guess we can only hope that Amazon Prime Steaming will be coming with the Fall Update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Merg said:


> It's on there as in it is just there or it is listed in the settings for Video Sources for you to remove it?
> 
> I actually do not see it on my Roamio. I only see it on my Mini.
> 
> - Merg


Its there on the page after you hit the TiVo button. In the area where Netflix and Hulu are listed.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Well while I'm not happy that Amazon Prime isn't available but for TiVo to take this away is totally BS.

So if TiVo replaces my Roamio under warrenty and I receive a box that manufactured recently, I will lose Amazon?? Just because Amazon doesn't include close captions?

Say what you will about Amazon but I depend on that to get the few decent movies given I don't a box from my cable company to buy their PPV or VOD. Netflix is ok for older movies but they have quantity over quality. Hulu + gives you commercials. 

Putting a black sticker on the new boxes is totally lame!


----------



## ermax (Mar 11, 2005)

eboydog said:


> Well while I'm not happy that Amazon Prime isn't available but for TiVo to take this away is totally BS.
> 
> So if TiVo replaces my Roamio under warrenty and I receive a box that manufactured recently, I will lose Amazon?? Just because Amazon doesn't include close captions?
> 
> ...


If I understand the FAQ properly, people with older Roamios will be grandfathered in. If your TiVo is repaired you keep the original manufacturer date and keep amazon. Also, I don't think amazon is to blame here. I think they have the CC data in their stream, I am guessing that TiVo just hasn't implemented it on their end and rather than doing a quick fix they just pulled it completely. I am hoping that it comes back because I was really looking forward to using it. At least I still have my Apple TV for renting movies.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

ermax said:


> If I understand the FAQ properly, people with older Roamios will be grandfathered in. If your TiVo is repaired you keep the original manufacturer date and keep amazon. Also, I don't think amazon is to blame here. I think they have the CC data in their stream, I am guessing that TiVo just hasn't implemented it on their end and rather than doing a quick fix they just pulled it completely. I am hoping that it comes back because I was really looking forward to using it. At least I still have my Apple TV for renting movies.


I put the blame more on Amazon, as the content comes from Amazon, there's no reason it shouldn't include cc data since after all, it's there for Netflix but the real issue is the FCC, why are they crippling an existing system? It's none of the government's business!

TiVo is more than capable of providing cc if Amazon includes it, TiVo is such a small part of their business so they don't care otherwise they would fix it. As close caption is possible for video content I can upload to my TiVo from my pc, I'm sure Amazon could figure it out if they really wanted to.

There are only two possibilities, either a new Amazon TiVo app is planned or Amazon will be dropped from TiVo. I still find it difficult to believe my older Roamio as functions that a new one off the shelf doesn't, which at first glance I'm blaming TiVo and Amazon but really it's due to an overstepping government agency. I do not like technical limitations imposed due to political reasons.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

eboydog said:


> So if TiVo replaces my Roamio under warrenty and I receive a box that manufactured recently, I will lose Amazon?? Just because Amazon doesn't include close captions?


Since the focus here has now centered on cc, I think my comment may be appropriate here now even though it is a non-Tivo issue.

I usually have cc on at all times so I can see a missed word or comment without hitting the the Instant replay button over and over gain. For the most part, cc is very accurate with the cc matching the spoken dialogue perfectly and in sync. An out of sync cc is worse than watching with no sound at all, the dialogue is almost impossible to follow and such occurrences should be a violation of the (ADA) Americans with Disabilities Act.

Two shows that are constant violators and have been maybe since their debuts are The Amazing Race and Survivor, both made by the same people I believe. I rarely watch reality shows, but these two were among my favorites and I have emailed them NUMEROUS times about their impossible to follow out of sync cc. They don't even respond and I almost suspect they are doing this on purpose.

The cc is ALWAYS 10 or 15 seconds behind the spoken dialogue and if you miss a word or comment, you also miss the next 10 or 15 seconds of dialogue watching for what you missed. For most of my life, I worked in a very loud environment (unavoidable) and played in places with loud music (ala Mr Buffett: "And I know, it's my own damn fault.") and I now suffer the consequences.

Bottom line is that if so many shows can put out video with cc in perfect sync, there is no excuse for the shoddy cc output by these two shows FOR YEARS. I am certain I can't be the only one who has notified them of this problem.


----------



## auggie721 (Jan 17, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Just go back to that Amazon page with the list of Tivos and click on "Register" on any of the Tivos listed, it *does not matter* which model anyways. Once you are registered with your Tivo.com signin, that is all there is to do and then you can push to your Roamio.
> 
> I just had to Re-Register my Tivos myself and once it was done, there is a dropdown next to the "+ Download" option. This does not seem to show if the video is available on Prime Instant Video, such as when I tried with an episode of "Ice Road Truckers: Season 7", but there was a dropdown when I tried it on "Hunter: Season 4."


Dude your advice was perfect, thanks. Got my new Roamio added on Amazon's site by following your instructions. :up:


----------



## mbonaparte (Mar 22, 2014)

From Amazons website. I can no longer download video to my Roamio.

*The Amazon Instant Video application is not available on TiVo Roamio, TiVo Roamio plus, TiVo Roamio pro and other TiVo Series 5 devices
*


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I just looked at my Roamio Basic and Roamio Pro. AOL On is on both of those TiVos as well as my three Minis.





boyet_m said:


> My 3 tivos all have amazon and they all work.


Here are photos of what I see on my Roamio Pro and Mini. The first two are the Video Providers as set up on the Roamio and what I see when viewing TiVo Central. The third is what I see when viewing TiVo Central on the Mini, which is showing AOL On even though it is not checked as a Video Provider. Something is messed up here...




























Just as an added point, here is what I see on the Roamio when viewing Music Apps. You can see that Pandora is listed twice.










- Merg


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

The FCC timeline is a little harsh, but Netflix and Amazon had significant time before that for voluntary compliance which they squandered.

Amazon's very busy adding captions to their back end content now.
http://instituteforpublicrepresenta...on-Letter-Response-To-TDI-Complaint-FINAL.pdf

They even appear on some old Roku's, which didn't have the feature before. If the Tivo app is missing these, it's pretty reasonable strategy to add the feature in the fabled next version of the app rather than fix their old app.

Edit: This covers the new legal requirements:
http://www.dwt.com/FCC-Adopts-Closed-Captioning-Rules-for-Online-Video-Programming-01-17-2012/


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

telemark said:


> Edit: This covers the new legal requirements:
> http://www.dwt.com/FCC-Adopts-Closed-Captioning-Rules-for-Online-Video-Programming-01-17-2012/


Hmm, would this be the place to send my complaint about the impossible to follow cc's on CBS' shows Survivor and The Amazing Race that I outlined several days ago in this string?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Tivo II Jack said:


> Hmm, would this be the place to send my complaint about the impossible to follow cc's on CBS' shows Survivor and The Amazing Race that I outlined several days ago in this string?


Yes, the FCC has established procedures for filing CC complaints. I'm not familiar with them, but they're on their pages somewhere.

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/closed-captioning


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

telemark said:


> Yes, the FCC has established procedures for filing CC complaints. I'm not familiar with them, but they're on their pages somewhere.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/closed-captioning


Thank you, I just filled out their complaint form:

Every Sunday and Wednesday night at 8PM for YEARS. The most blatantly improper closed captioning on TV is during broadcasts of two very popular reality TV shows, Survivor and The Amazing Race on CBS. The cc ALWAYS lags about 15 seconds behind the audio which makes following the audio close to impossible. If you miss any spoken words, you also miss the next 15 seconds watching for the cc of the missed dialogue.

I have emailed both shows numerous times to ask that the problem be corrected but I have NEVER received a response from either. I pointed out that there are so many shows including on their own network where the audio and cc are in perfect sync that there can be no excuse for this problem. They have ignored every one of my attempts to rectify this.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Weird, I leave CC on the vast majority of the time at home, including on those two shows. While it's delayed, it doesn't seem _to me_ to be significantly delayed more than with other shows.


Also, if tivo removes this due to Amazon not having CC... how do we complain about Tivos (or iPads) NOT EVEN SHOWING CCs from shows recorded on Tivos?
&#8226 download show to computer then back to Tivo
-> it won't show CC if it is not downloaded in TS mode (which can't be decrypted with tivodecode, so you can't verify that you got the whole download)

&#8226 download/stream show to iPad (this does NOT refer to download to computer then back to Tivo.. all initially recorded on Tivo)
-> it won't show CC if it is "some certain format" that most SD recordings use.. The Tivo itself natively shows CC for these shows.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Weird, I leave CC on the vast majority of the time at home, including on those two shows. While it's delayed, it doesn't seem _to me_ to be significantly delayed more than with other shows.


The problem I have may be due to a location or time zone or some other thing that is not universal. As I said, the 15 second delay on those 2 shows is a very big deal and makes it almost impossible to use cc. Other CBS shows are just fine with almost perfect sync.

I have always blamed this on the production company since I believe these two are made by the same people.


----------



## LoraJ (Mar 7, 2002)

I can't download anymore to my TiVo either. I got my Roamio Pro in the fall. I never had a problem downloading and renting videos through their site, but I could no longer do so tonight. Some movies do seem to be available to rent over the app on the TiVo, but not the ones I want.


----------



## satpro (Jan 9, 2004)

I just bought a Roamio base model from Amazon because I had a gift card for them as opposed to using the $50 off 50TIVO promo code on Tivo's website. On the box Amazon placed a tiny blank white sticker over the Amazon app logo on the Tivo Roamio carton.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

Makes me glad that I have a device on all of my TVs that have a Tivo connected that does Amazon Instant Video, between game consoles, a Roku 3 or a smart TV itself. Thankfully, not an issue for me, though it seems like an odd omission to just seem to disappear on its own without some kind of notice.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Amazon Instant works fine on Roamios.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

eboydog said:


> There are only two possibilities, either a new Amazon TiVo app is planned or Amazon will be dropped from TiVo. I still find it difficult to believe my older Roamio as functions that a new one off the shelf doesn't, which at first glance I'm blaming TiVo and Amazon but really it's due to an overstepping government agency. I do not like technical limitations imposed due to political reasons.


A new Amazon app is long (I'm talking years) overdue, not just because of the lack of captions, but also lack of Amazon prime videos, so that would be a welcome change.

I'm curious why TiVo couldn't use the out clause which the FCC added to their regulation: "achievable with reasonable effort or expense". TiVo could claim they can't do this with reasonable effort or expense.


----------



## LoraJ (Mar 7, 2002)

gtrogue said:


> Amazon Instant works fine on Roamios.


Do you mean just the small selection you can access through the app? I am trying to purchase a movie off of their website and download it to my TiVo, which I was once able to do but I get an error saying it is not compatible with the TiVo model I have. It is not compatible with models after 2010. You can only stream videos from the unsearchable selection on the app.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I just downloaded a movie from Amazon to my Roamio. I did a search on the Roamio and the movie only listed as being on Amazon. I went through all steps of renting it via the Roamio and it then downloaded the movie to my Roamio.

One strange thing is that when I did the search and the movie was listed as being on Amazon, it had text on the movie poster in the search results that it could not be downloaded, yet, it still downloaded after I approved the rental.

- Merg


----------



## LoraJ (Mar 7, 2002)

I got it to work. As someone suggested, de-register on Amazon, and then register your TiVo again with any of the TiVo's listed and it will work.


----------



## ffitzgerald39 (Apr 17, 2011)

I did the same thing, de-register and re-register my Roamio Pro. It worked and strangely it re-registered two prior Tivos , an HD and a Premier.


----------



## mach3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I still don't understand how the TiVo Mini is listed on this page:

https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/watch-amazon-instant-video

It is beyond frustrating that we can't get a status of the update to the Amazon Instant Video App for TiVo. I'm going to start pestering Amazon to at least make sure that the issue shows up on someone's customer service log on their end.


----------



## lefsaeater (Jul 18, 2014)

mach3 said:


> I still don't understand how the TiVo Mini is listed on this page:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/watch-amazon-instant-video


I would say that is definitely wrong. The mini isn't listed on the support article someone posted previously. I also just chatted with Tivo support and they confirmed the Mini won't work with Amazon video. Also asked about Amazon streaming and got the company answer of "we don't have any information on that."

I'm able to purchase video on Amazon and push it down to my Roamio basic, not sure of my manufacture date though.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

mach3 said:


> I still don't understand how the TiVo Mini is listed on this page:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/watch-amazon-instant-video
> 
> It is beyond frustrating that we can't get a status of the update to the Amazon Instant Video App for TiVo. I'm going to start pestering Amazon to at least make sure that the issue shows up on someone's customer service log on their end.


I would guess Amazon changed their mind after the initial product was released? Amazon video content on the Mini works fine, you just have to use the IOS app instead of the standard remote. .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eboydog said:


> I would guess Amazon changed their mind after the initial product was released? Amazon video content on the Mini works fine, you just have to use the IOS app instead of the standard remote. .


Kind of difficult if one doesn't own any devices with IOS.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Kind of difficult if one doesn't own any devices with IOS.


I agree, didn't say it was right.

As there has been at least two IOS updates since this "bug" was discovered and it hasn't been removed, I wonder if this will eventually be changed so that they will play with the standard remote eventually.

If it was a mistake and if TiVo was concerned about Amazon enforcement of the video policy retention and copyright, they would have fixed it by now don't you think?


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

morac said:


> ...
> I'm curious why TiVo couldn't use the out clause which the FCC added to their regulation: "achievable with reasonable effort or expense". TiVo could claim they can't do this with reasonable effort or expense.


Probably because they would be called to the carpet and receive punitive punishment by the FCC for the likely trivial fix to their software to support the CC data stream?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

qz3fwd said:


> Probably because they would be called to the carpet and receive punitive punishment by the FCC for the likely trivial fix to their software to support the CC data stream?


The problem isn't Tivo supporting the cc data stream (which it obliviously does), the problem is that the data provided from Amazon doesn't include the CC data. You can't provide close captions when the video doesn't have it encoded!

It's just like a movie you obtain from torrent site, it most likely doesn't have close captioning if it wasn't encoded with it. If you play it on your Tivo, the Tivo can't just provide the captioning because it's not there.


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

telemark said:


> Yes, the FCC has established procedures for filing CC complaints. I'm not familiar with them, but they're on their pages somewhere.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/closed-captioning


Thanks to you, I sent in my complaint about the cc on Survivor and Amazing Race on Aug. 11. I finally got a ridiculous response from "somebody" the other day. I saw his name in the From: box on the email but he never said a word about exactly who he was or represented:
******************************************
Dear Mr XXXXX 

Thank You for alerting us to your concerns regarding the timing of captioning during Amazing Race and Survivor. Due to production and delivery constraints, these shows are not captioned until they physically air and are captioned live at that time. Having said that, the delay should not be as great as what you are witnessing. To help my try and troubleshoot this for you, can I impose upon you to provide me with some information ?
You stated that you are a Time Warner subscriber.

- Do you notice this anomaly on any other programming, particularly on WCBS, but also on any other channel ? For instance, how is the captioning for the WCBS news at 5 and 6 PM ?

- Can you tell me if you have rebooted your set top box of late ?

- Which make and model box do you have ?

- Do you use a DVR to watch these programs or do you watch them live

- Are you watching the Standard Definition version (channel 2) or the High Definition version (channel 702) ?

We very much appreciate your continued viewership of WCBS and armed with your information will work with your cable provider in an attempt to mitigate the situation. Thank You again for taking the time to alert us to this situation.
******************************************

Here is my response:
******************************************
Is this some attempt to add insult to injury? I was born at night, but it wasn't last night.

>>>Thank You for alerting us to your concerns regarding the timing of captioning during Amazing Race and Survivor.

I have been sending emails to CBS about this for YEARS and they have all been totally ignored. It wasn't until I filed an actual complaint about this that I heard from ANYONE. And just who are you? Do you represent CBS? Survivor? Amazing Race? I only know your supposed name from the email From: line. Ignoring me for years only tells me you don't really give a damn and are now just making excuses and asking RIDICULOUS questions.

>>>Do you notice this anomaly on any other programming, particularly on WCBS, but also on any other channel ?

No I don't. In fact, the precision of cc on most programming is what makes your own shoddy output so obvious.

>>>For instance, how is the captioning for the WCBS news at 5 and 6 PM ?

I don't know and I don't care, News programs are not filled with music, sound effects and other folderol that obliterates dialogue.

>>>Can you tell me if you have rebooted your set top box of late ?

And the epitome of ridiculous. Yes I have, several times and DOZENS of times during the YEARS I have been complaining of this only to be ignored.

>>>Which make and model box do you have ?

I assume you are asking about a cable box. I have not had a cable box in years, I use a Tivo DVR with cable cards. I am currently using a new Tivo Roamio Pro with a cable card. Are you really trying to blame my equipment? Are you trying to make me believe that ANY make and model box is capable of showing precise cc on almost all channels yet it discriminates against the cc on only your two shows much in the way you now seem to be discriminating against the hearing impaired?

>>>Do you use a DVR to watch these programs or do you watch them live

I have been using Tivo since 1999 and I will never watch live TV again. I have looked at your two shows on live TV and the cc is exactly the same there.

>>>Are you watching the Standard Definition version (channel 2) or the High Definition version (channel 702) ?

Not very up to date are you? Channel 2 is now broadcast in both formats. If YOUR equipment is HD you get HD feed. If your equipment is SD, you get SD feed. This is now true of ALL networks, at least with Time Warner.

OK, I jumped through your hoops, I answered your ridiculous questions. I entertained all you excuses and attempts at placing blame on irrelevant factors. You are not broadcasting Pentagon sessions, you are broadcasting simple reality entertainment shows. Do the cc in advance and get it right.

BTW, I am not the only one reading this claptrap. 
******************************************


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

telemark said:


> Yes, the FCC has established procedures for filing CC complaints. I'm not familiar with them, but they're on their pages somewhere.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/guides/closed-captioning


**********************************************
Just spotted a second email I had sent to him and already forgotten. It was about last Friday's airing of Blue Bloods.

And it appears I am being ignored once again but I have another little hiccup to report about cc on CBS. This past Friday's episode of Blue Bloods was interesting. During the entire first segment that ran from the opening introduction until the first commercial break, the cc that appeared was totally unrelated to the show. I have no idea what program that cc segment belonged to but the several uses of the F word were interesting to see on a major network during the family hours.

It was more surprising since when watching shows on cable channels that warn viewers that strong language is used their cc NEVER displays profanity when it is used in the program even when it is not bleeped out.
**********************************************

I am considering putting that segment on You Tube with the cc visible.


----------



## boettcht (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like it is being pulled from all non - Roamio Tivo boxes now.  Just received this email from Amazon.

Hello,

As someone who has used the Amazon application on your TiVo Series 3, we want to let you know the application will no longer be available on your TiVo after April 15, 2015. This means you won't be able to download videos to your TiVo after this date. You can however continue to watch the movies and TV episodes you purchased and downloaded on your TiVo prior to this date by following the instructions below.

**Important - To keep your downloaded videos:

1. Download all purchased videos you want to save to your TiVo by April 15, 2015. After this date, you won't be able to download videos from Amazon on your device.

2. To make sure your downloaded videos remain saved to your device, check the "Keep Until" settings for each one. Use your remote to open TiVo Central, then go to your "Now Playing" list. Select a video, open the "Keep Until" option, and choose "Keep Until I Delete" or specify a date.

If you don't download your purchased videos onto your TiVo Series 3 and check the "Keep Until" date for each, you won't be able to watch them on your device after April 15, 2015.

You can also stream your purchased movies and TV episodes on hundreds of compatible devices including TiVo Roamio, Smart TVs, game consoles, iOS, Android, and Fire devices. For more information about ways to watch, go to: https://www.amazon.com/watchnow

As a TiVo Series 3 customer, you're eligible for $100 off a TiVo Roamio sold by Amazon.com so you can stream Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

No, the Premieres are keeping it too. Just the Series 3 units and older.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

> concerns regarding the timing of captioning during Amazing Race and Survivor. Due to production and delivery constraints, these shows are not captioned until they physically air and are captioned live at that time.


lol. Sorry I missed this. Ya, live captioned, is always going to have a large delay for the foreseeable future. If the shows not live though, they should not be doing it this way.

Can anyone on here chime in that the national feed also has this problem? Or just this affiliate WCBS?


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

telemark said:


> lol. Sorry I missed this. Ya, live captioned, is always going to have a large delay for the foreseeable future. If the shows not live though, they should not be doing it this way.
> 
> Can anyone on here chime in that the national feed also has this problem? Or just this affiliate WCBS?


I am watching it on CBS in NYC which I believe is the national feed because it is the same feed as seen in Pacific time 3 hours later. Maybe I should go on eBay as soon as I know the results and offer to sell the results to people in other time zones.

The ridiculous reply I got from some CBS executive claims it is necessary in order to keep the results of each segment secret. I always watch both shows and I have NEVER felt any urge to learn who gets kicked off the island or eliminated from the race before I watch the shows which I record on TiVo and watch hours or days later.

Consider that all the segments are recorded MONTHS before they air and the large numbers of people involved in the process all know the outcomes in advance. Employees are probably required to have non-disclosure clauses in their contracts but, especially with Race, there is no way they get the hundreds (maybe thousands) of people who witness the proceedings to sign non-disclosure agreements.

With each segment having been "in the can" for months, there is no reason they can't add the cc several hours before the broadcast. There is NO WAY their current practice is not discrimination against people with hearing problems...WHAT?

Their claimed need for secrecy is just plain bull feces!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Silly captioning argument from the network--that's what NDAs are for. And how many dozens or hundreds of people are involved in the production process before it would get to the captioning point, any of whom could spill the beans?


----------

